# Should I adjust or not my Lie Angle?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey again,

after testing my r7 XD, I was pretty impressed at the distance it gave.

However, I found out that not every clubs were all adjusted according to my lie angle.

I found out that my golf iron at normal address position was flat straight. But my other irons were adjusted to 1degree upright.

Should I adjust every club? If I have adjusted every clubs, and found that it is making me hit disastrously...can I re-adjust it back to flat degree, to where it is back to normal?

Hoping to hear your opnion on this...pls.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you have been measured for your clubs and they are supposed to be 1 degree upright then you should have all your irons adjusted. Otherwise you will never be getting a consistant connection when you use different irons.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I didn't even know that this had to be done...I guess it just shows how much golf I really know...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, you can adjust, but if you don't like it..you may be screwed! I've seen people bend their clubs more than once, and have them snap in half!


----------

